# Erfahrungen/Meinungen zu buildix?



## maki (17. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wie steht ihr zu buildix?

Ich finde es 'ne super Idee, auch wenn mir noch ein bisschen was fehlt (Maven2 & Artifactory).

Schon Erfahrungen damit oder den verwendeten Tools, speziell trac und mingle?

Kennt/empfiehlt jemand Alternativen?

Habe bis jetzt DokuWiki und Mantis verwendet, aber die beworbene Integration aller Tools in buildix sieht vielversprechend aus.

Danke im voraus,

maki


----------



## kama (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo,



			
				maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie steht ihr zu buildix?


Ich frage mich ernsthaft was genau das Ziel von buildix ist bzw. welche Vorteile es bringen soll?
Es sieht einfach nach einer Zusammenstellung von Tools aus....



			
				maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich finde es 'ne super Idee, auch wenn mir noch ein bisschen was fehlt (Maven2 & Artifactory).


Maven 2 ist in der zwischenzeit ein KO Kritierium...sprich wenn das nicht unterstützt wird (genau wie Ant) ist das schon erledigt.




			
				maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schon Erfahrungen damit oder den verwendeten Tools, speziell trac und mingle?


Trac nutze ich schon längere Zeit sowohl in OpenSource Projekten als auch in kommerziellen Projekten...mit sehr großem Erfolg.
Das Problem von Mingle ist schlicht und ergreifend, dass es was Kostet...Ok ich habe eine präferenz für OpenSource....aber ich suche noch den wirklichen Vorteil den Mingle mir bringt? Übersicht über den Stand etc. bekomme ich mit trac auch sehr gut....da sehe ich nicht DAS Argument für 566$ /Jahr zzgl. 199 $ / User für Wartung etc. ? 

Was mir vor allem an trac gefält ist die hohe Integration der unterschiedlichen Bereiche (Wiki, Ticket-System, Versionskontrolle)....es gibt für trac auch sehr viele PlugIns ....

Eventuell wäre hier noch ein Blick auf Redmine sinnvoll.



			
				maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kennt/empfiehlt jemand Alternativen?


CruiseControl habe ich auch schon verwendet, fand ich persönlich aber zu kompliziert zu konfigurieren...ich nutze seither Continuum. Das unterstützt sowohl Ant, Bash als auch Maven 2....sehr einfach zu konfigurieren..(ca. 10 Minuten bis ein build läuft...).




			
				maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Habe bis jetzt DokuWiki und Mantis verwendet, aber die beworbene Integration aller Tools in buildix sieht vielversprechend aus.


Das Problem was ich nicht verstehe wo ist denn die Integration der Tools untereinander? Gibt es für Trac ein spezielles PlugIn oder für Subversion ein Hook-Script was einem hier ein Plus an Leistung/Features etc. gibt? Ich habe leider keine Hinweise darauf gefunden.....

Ausser, dass ich eventuell nicht alle Schrauben selbst reindrehen muss....

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## maki (19. Mai 2008)

> Ich frage mich ernsthaft was genau das Ziel von buildix ist bzw. welche Vorteile es bringen soll?e
> Es sieht einfach nach einer Zusammenstellung von Tools aus....


Der Vorteil soll sein, dass man sozusagen gleich loslegen kann, VM-Ware Image gestartet und fertig, zumindest in dr Theorie... abgesehen davon werden Projekte und User von der buildix Oberfläche aus verwaltet für alle Tools, speziell die Userverwaltung empfand ich als sehr angenehm (gleiche User in SVN, CruiseControl, Trac, etc.)
Natürlich müssen die Projekte in CC noch konfiguriert werden (würg).



> Maven 2 ist in der zwischenzeit ein KO Kritierium...sprich wenn das nicht unterstützt wird (genau wie Ant) ist das schon erledigt.


Sehe ich ähnlich, allerdings ist Maven 2 in ein paar Minuten installiert, deswegen sehe ich das nicht so negativ.



> Trac nutze ich schon längere Zeit sowohl in OpenSource Projekten als auch in kommerziellen Projekten...mit sehr großem Erfolg.
> Das Problem von Mingle ist schlicht und ergreifend, dass es was Kostet...Ok ich habe eine präferenz für OpenSource....aber ich suche noch den wirklichen Vorteil den Mingle mir bringt? Übersicht über den Stand etc. bekomme ich mit trac auch sehr gut....da sehe ich nicht DAS Argument für 566$ /Jahr zzgl. 199 $ / User für Wartung etc. ?


Ja, mingle kostet, hat mich auch abgeschreckt, dachte vielleicht kennt jemand das Ding und kann was dazu sagen, lässt sich aber sehr einfach deinstallieren.



> Was mir vor allem an trac gefält ist die hohe Integration der unterschiedlichen Bereiche (Wiki, Ticket-System, Versionskontrolle)....es gibt für trac auch sehr viele PlugIns ....


Muss gestehen das mir an trac die Version nicht gefallen hat (< 1.0), aber jetzt gefällt es mir immer besser, werde wohl DokuWiki gegen trac tauschen beim nächsten Projekt.



> Eventuell wäre hier noch ein Blick auf Redmine sinnvoll.


Danke, werde ich mir mal ansehen.



> CruiseControl habe ich auch schon verwendet, fand ich persönlich aber zu kompliziert zu konfigurieren...ich nutze seither Continuum. Das unterstützt sowohl Ant, Bash als auch Maven 2....sehr einfach zu konfigurieren..(ca. 10 Minuten bis ein build läuft...).


Jaja, CruiseControl... dauerte bei mir über 2 tage bis da etwas lief.. war nicht lustig.
Muss sagen das Hudson da mein Favourit ist, ist imho ein bisschen einfacher zu konfigurieren als Continuum und bietet viele viele Plugins (zB. für trac).



> Das Problem was ich nicht verstehe wo ist denn die Integration der Tools untereinander? Gibt es für Trac ein spezielles PlugIn oder für Subversion ein Hook-Script was einem hier ein Plus an Leistung/Features etc. gibt? Ich habe leider keine Hinweise darauf gefunden.....


Falls du Mantis/DokuWiki meinst, kenne/nutze ich keine Integration.
Bei buildix wird ein post commit hook script in SVN mitinstalliert, die Doku ist sehr dünn (nicht vorhanden), beim Forum konnte ich mich nicht registrieren ("No MX Domain")..  naja, denke ich werde mir das wohl nochmals genauer ansehen müssen.

Vielen Dank für deinen Input kama!


----------

